

What are the underlying reasons for "The Patterson Cycle"? - bootload
http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-underlying-reasons-for-The-Patterson-Cycle-and-why-is-it-roughly-14-years-long

======
jdale27
Is it just me, or does the top-voted answer -- from Mr. Patterson himself --
not answer at all the question of why there is a 14-year cycle?

